# Not waking up, missing classes, hating myself...etc. etc.



## bookworm (Apr 29, 2006)

Does anybody else have a lot of trouble waking up and going to class? Even if I make it to my morning classes, I come home and nap (because I only get three or four hours of sleep the night before) and then I just won't go to my afternoon classes. After I miss a class, I spend the entire day hating myself and feeling irresponsible and pathetic; thinking that the professor hates me and wants to kick me out of his class. I always try to come up with justifications and excuses to make it okay that I missed my class. Then the next time I go to the class, I feel so anxious...thinking somebody will say something like "you're so pathetic, you miss classes." And the thing is...I'm a good student. I have a 3.9 GPA right now but that's obviously going down after this semester. 

One of my classes has a 30% participation grade. That's insane, is it not? My social anxiety isn't so severe that I absolutely am unable to participate...but I honestly don't want to, and so I don't. I hate that class more than anything. I'm sticking with it though because I need the credits and stuff. But I've missed the class a couple of times and all I can think is that I may not even pass. 

I just wish I could sleep better at nights so I didn't feel the need to take naps. Or if I could have the strength to get through the day without napping, so I'd be tired enough at night. But I have nowhere to go in my free time, so I stay home. If I go to the library or something, then I end up getting hungry and I have to go get food somewhere and now it's getting so cold...I just want to be warm and at home. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

I think everyone has trouble getting up for class lol, it sucks :\ I think it's even harder for people with anxiety...not only do you have to get up too early but also have to deal with the anxiety attacks.

As for not sleeping well, you might want to think about getting more exercise. That should help with all your penned up energy.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I missed my 8:30 class this morning because I was an idiot and did not set my alarm last night (I put my head down for maybe 5 mins and apparently I fell asleep). It's not like me to miss classes, but I have had that happen quite a few times this term, and I feel the same way that you do after I miss classes.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I used to do that and then I started scheduling my first class no earlier than noon. I would schedule them in blocks: noon, 1:00, 2:00, etc. with no gaps in between, because I knew I'd go back to my room and never leave again. I couldn't do this later on when I needed classes that were only offered once, but by then I'd gotten into a groove and would make it to class every day.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I always had to deal with the commute, so I was forced to wake up at least an hour before my first class. I liked the late morning (11am, sometimes 10am) start times. I think back then, I was clueless, so I went to class no how I was feeling - I went so I wouldn't miss any information. 

The further you get along, like Hypatia said, the more the classes go to 4-5pm, 5:35-6:50pm, and the self-proclaimed unpopular 7-8:15 and even 7-9pm zone.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> The further you get along, like Hypatia said, the more the classes go to 4-5pm, 5:35-6:50pm, and the self-proclaimed unpopular 7-8:15 and even 7-9pm zone.


uke I think one semester I had a class from 8:00 - 10:00 a.m. and then my next class was from 5:30 - 8:00 p.m.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I have 10 AM classes at the earliest, I like that because i hate the feeling of oversleeping.
I don't like sleeping while my roomate is awake, I just feel wierd.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My mornings are pretty early, either 8:30 or 9:30. So yeah, I end up missing a good few lectures. Thankfully, for those courses in particular, the lectures are recorded and show up on the web


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

My attendance rightnow is spectacularly low. My school has a 13 absence limit after which you receive an automatic withdrawal and failure from the course.

I have 15 absences in each class with still half a semester remaining. My teachers are very understanding, but I have used up a lot of their patience; I just hope they don't run out of it.

Needless to say, I can sympathize. Yeah, it sucks - sitting at home feeling guilty and ashamed, trying to come up with a self-assuring justification that never seems to work.

What makes me feel better if I miss school for a.. controversial reason, is work --- just, work. It could be anything; house work, school work. I guess it lessens the anxiety of missing time because it both takes your mind off of your guilt and gives you a feeling of purpose that you would otherwise have by attending class.


----------

